# what wood u use?



## killer minnow (Nov 6, 2008)

waz going on guy's and gal's,im learning how to smoke on my own.i have tried oak but my wife dont like da taste she say's is to heavy.what wood should i try next? ne ideas will help


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pecan or apple has a milder flavor.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

I use pecan or hickory, oak is pretty strong and mesquite burns hot.good for grilling steaks or burgers. I have not tried apple but I hear its good for smoking pork ribs.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

if you can keep the mesquite cool enough not to overcook the meat I've never had any complaints. I ended up shredding some mesquite into small chips for better results.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Was your oak seasoned? Any wood that is not seasoned will give you a strong bitter flavor. Also I like to have my fire developed where there’s some coals/embers established before I put any meat on… I guess the way to say it is I don’t put the meat on just after putting three or four pieces of wood in.

I use oak, hickory, and pecan for smoking. Mesquite for grilling.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

You might try to find some pecan (as others have mentioned). Baby steps. If you can't sell her on something smoked with a good dry pecan wood, you might be spinning your wheels.

I also agree with Texan on establishing coals first.

Good luck.


----------



## killer minnow (Nov 6, 2008)

well now i know where i went wrong.thanx for the help and tips guy's.2nite ill try pecon.ill post how it comes out


----------



## RedRaider98 (Jan 21, 2009)

I start off with some Hickory Kingsford Charcoal. Once I get the coals I will burn 1/2 PECAN 1/2 HICKORY no more charcoal. I wait at least 2 hours before I put on the meat.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Pecan is my favorite.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I like apple & hickory for pork and cherry (and hickory is ok here with it) for beef.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

What kind of oak did you use? I personally don't like oak at all. My father likes white oak it is pretty mild but like mentioned before if its not fully seasoned... You know. I use hickory on brisket and pecan for pork and chicken. You will have to experiment with different woods to find what compliments the rub/seasoning you are using. Maybe smoke just a little while and foil wrap and finish it off if you are catering to her taste. I personally think if its not smokey its not bbq, if you want a little lite smoke flavor you want something grilled. You might try Alder wood, it has a light flavor also.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Pecan for chicken and a combo of post oak and pecan for brisket. My dad uses cherry...little chips...in an gas smoker and it is good.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

my wife can't handle a lot of smoke ring on meat due to stomach problems, so I smoke it using seasoned pecan, starting it with charcoal then my wood and not putting my meat on until I have a good bed of coals, smoke a 6-8# brisket for about 3 hrs then wrap in foil and finish cooking, keeping my temp around 200 deg.
The rub that you are using could also be your problem.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Pecan only for smoking, because when you open it up the wind blows ash like a mofo with it. It burns will fine and powdery. If I'm going to be opening the pit a lot etc, Mesquite for me. Most of my stuff is with mesquite.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

It has taken me many years to be able to do a brisket without 'micro-managing' it. When the winds are light it is easy. When the wind picks up, I am shuttling the pit around the barn most of the day. I think you found your problem in that you didn't wait until you had a good bed of coals. My brisket starts on the gas grill while I get the fire in the pit just right. This is usually 2 hours. This eliminates the need to get up early when the echoes of howling at the the moon are still ringing through my head. I use a Mesquite and Oak combination, but seasoned wood and minimal bark will help with the bitter taste.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Pecan and Hickory are what I like to use.

Just like with charcoal, only add the meat after the smoke has lightened up "Blue smoke will leave a heavy smoke taste". Leave the outlet vent open all the way and use the inlet vent to control the heat


----------



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have tried them all and it's just a matter of the way you bbq with it. My preferred type of wood is what I call grand oak and i let it burn for a good while before I put any meat on (brisket) or whatever and when I add more to the existing fire and it starts smoking more than it should I will open my vents more until the smoke isn't as strong. As for mesquite it's great for heat but I when I cooked with it it left to strong of a smoke flavor for my wife and I. She prefers for me to cook with oak than anything else. I have learned more by just trying different things myself than anything else. Good look.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Alternate pecan and hickory in close to equal amounts. This works best for me, gives the meat a great flavor, easy to maintain temperature and the final result is not bitter.:cheers:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Did you use split oak with no bark?


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

I really like using oak, peacan and just a small piece mesquite every so often, brisket, ribs and chicken always turn out with great flavor.


----------



## yakattack (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is my list from strongest to lightest: mesquite, blackjack oak, post oak, red oak, water oak, hickory, pecan and then the fruits. Mesquite for heavy smoking, oak for beef, hickory and pecan for pork and chicken. Water oak is a good starter or filler since it is mild. I often make my base fire with water oak then add smaller quantities of other wood for smoking. However, thanks to Hurricane Ike I cook everything with pecan.


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

I have always used red oak, leave it outside so it can rain on it and let it get seasoned. It burns longer and when u dont put too many on at one time it will give it just the right smoke flavor.


----------

